# hardwax oil fiddes or osmo



## clk230 (18 May 2011)

anyone have any preference between either osmo or fiddes hardwax oil ?


----------



## yetloh (23 May 2011)

F&C did a recent test on various brands (not Fiddes, though) and didn't seem to find much to choose between them.

Jim


----------



## tomatwark (23 May 2011)

I have never used the Fiddes hardwax oil, Osmo is good and I have used it alot on furniture, but you must apply it thinly otherwise it takes a long time to dry.

Tom


----------



## PeterBassett (24 May 2011)

I used osmo for the first time last night. Seems to be fairly forgiving stuff but as tom said, apply it thinly. Not used fiddles or chestnut though.

Pete


----------



## gasman (24 May 2011)

I have used both but now always buy Fiddes HWO - I find it very forgiving, dries quickly depending on where it is, and polishes up when just-dry to a beautiful deep finish. I have used it for floors and fine jewellery boxes and it produces a very hard-wearing, water-resistant finish. I love it - but I have no commercial interest in fiddes - just a satisfied customer
Regards
Mark


----------



## RogerP (24 May 2011)

... and I now use Chestnut which I found the best of all.  or at least suits me best.


----------



## clk230 (24 May 2011)

ordered some fiddes , thanks for all the replies


----------

